# At the Rainbow Bridge for 1 year today 4-2-11



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary. Boomer certainly was a handsome boy. I hope he found my Lucy and is showing her all the best places. I lost Lucy just 3 months ago and the hurt is so bad. 

Hugs and kisses to you


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Boomer. He was a spectacular looking boy. He lays like my Jazz does with legs out.

Anniversaries are hard. I hope Boomer is enjoying a glorious day with friends at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The first anniversary of losing our buddies is always so hard. Boomer was a very handsome dog and my thoughts are with you on this day.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today. Boomer was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

RIP Boomer... Thinking of your family today on this hard anniversary.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know this is a very difficult day for you, I am so sorry. Boomer was a beautiful boy, he'll always be with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

These days are so painful. So many of us understand and have been there. Your boy was beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boomer*

HUGS to you and Boomer on his one year anniversary-I know he is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.

We just had our year anniversary of losing our Snobear on March 27th.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. These anniversaries and milestones are so very difficult, particularly the one year. Boomer is a very handsome guy.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I know he's romping around with some wonderful goldens from this very list. He was the best. Thanks again!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful picture of Boomer! My thoughts are with you on this anniversary.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Will be thinking of you, while you remember all the great memories that you have of your sweet Boomer....it's never easy losing such sweet animals...


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending you strength on this sad anniversary! *hugs*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a handsome boy, I hope your memories of your time together will help you through what is a tough day

Run free Boomer


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Boy ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hugs to you today as you commemorate Boomer's passing. He was such a handsome boy and I'm so sorry you too were a victim to the demon canine cancer. We lost our Barkley just 28 days after you lost Boomer, to hemangiosarcoma. Our 1 year anniversary will be April 30 and Barkley is everpresent in my mind as we approach the sad date. 

I hope Boomer is giving you lots of warm memories through the grief of losing him. HUGS....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Belated {{hugs}}


----------

